# third eyelid showing?



## canismajor (Mar 9, 2008)

I just adopted a 1 year old cat from the shelter. I took her in for a checkup and they found she has coccidia, which she's on medicine for. 

This morning I came into see her, and her third eyelid is showing in one eye. Her eye squints a little bit but not too much. I called the vet's office and after an infuriating conversation with the receptionist, who had no idea what a third eyelid is and snapped at me, "Look, I have no idea what you're talking about," I gave her a feline anatomy lesson and then she put me on the phone with a vet. They can't see her today but I have an appointment for Monday. They said I should take her to an emergency vet if I'm really worried about it.

Sometimes I overreact with cat medical stuff because I just lost a cat a few months ago to cancer. My new cat is acting fine, but I'm not sure what I should do. I don't know if I should take her to the emergency vet at this point when I've got an appointment for Monday. I heard the closest place to me is not the best facility anyway, and I'd rather not go through that whole process, put my cat through all that stress, and nearly plunge into debt over medical bills again if her problem isn't an emergency. 

On the other hand, if it is an emergency I don't want to ignore it and let it possibly get worse... 

What to do??? I have no idea! Should I be really worried or just keep an eye on it?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Don't be too harsh with the receptionist. When Cleo's third eyelid was showing, most people on this Forum didn't know what I meant either, until I posted a picture. She had parasites and her eyes went back to normal in a few days.

I would think if she's acting normal, it could wait until Monday. I understand about the expense issue and putting your cat through more stress. Plus, the vet seemed to think it could wait.

But you'll probably get more (and better) advice here. Good luck.


----------



## Pugzley (Mar 11, 2008)

From what I know about third eyelids showing, it could be a sign of eye infection or result of upper respiratory infection kicking in. 

If it were my cat, I'd wait until Monday and take her in at that time, if she starts squinting more and you see discharge, then I'd call the emergency vet and ask them what they think about it. Especially if there is any chance the eye could have been scratched or injured in any way. 

Squinting can be a sign of corneal ulcer, but my cat was squinting and it was due to conjunctivitis. I had an eye stain done and there was nothing there as far as a scratch or anything like that. 

It's really your call, though. No one here wants to give you the wrong advice. 

ER's can erode your bank account in a big hurry, I'm sure you already know that, but they're there if we need them, too. 

Good luck with kitty.


----------



## canismajor (Mar 9, 2008)

Ah, I didn't mean to sound harsh. The conversation I had with her vaguely amused me, but that doesn't come across well over the internet. 

Lily (my kitty) seems to be doing about the same. She doesn't seem to be in any pain and she's still pretty energetic, so as long as she doesn't get worse tomorrow, I think I'll just wait until Monday.

Thanks for your replies - you are always impressively speedy at them, Marie!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Thanks. I'm just here a lot.  

I would say that the third eyelid showing is because of the coccidia, but it's weird that it's just one. 

When I took Cleo to the E.R., they ran all kinds of eye tests and other tests. Fortunately, I had her blood results from her new kitty check-up and her count for parasites was off the chart. It would have saved me a bunch of money if my vet, who just discounted that number, had given her an $8 pill for parasites. :? 

Or, if her previous owner hadn't lied about her being an inside/outside kitty, which is why my vet didn't pay too much attention to that result.

Anyway, hopefully you'll get some answers on Monday. 

And pictures would be lovely when Lily is feeling better.


----------



## heidiann (Sep 3, 2008)

canismajor said:


> I just adopted a 1 year old cat from the shelter. I took her in for a checkup and they found she has coccidia, which she's on medicine for.


When we adopted our little Beans, she was full of worms and parasites and passed that mess along to Razzle...both of them had their 3rd eyelids showing until everything cleared up. 

Vet told us that was normal when they don't feel well (and infested with worms and parasites, I guess they didn't!!!) and that if it didn't clear up as the symptoms did, to bring them in. 

It may have been because they BOTH had it though and Razzle got it after Beans passed the worms to him. 

But it did clear up when the worms did, but they both looked so sad. Poor things. 

Hope your new kitty feels better soon too!


----------



## canismajor (Mar 9, 2008)

Update:

Lily's eye started looking better all weekend. The third eyelid has stopped showing. This morning when I woke up and went into look at her, to take her to the vet, it looked back to about 90% normal. It seemed like she didn't need to be seen by the vet, who would look at her and see two normal eyes... it was wide open, no third eyelid showing. 

So I canceled the vet appointment and decided to just keep a close eye on it (no pun intended). I hope this wasn't really stupid of me. But she's still acting normal, eating, drinking, using her litter box, etc. and the eye is really clearing up... Although I feel really bad canceling an appointment on short notice.

EDIT: Never mind, made another appointment. Felt like a neglectful cat owner.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

You know, she could have just been stressed by being taken to the vet. I'd schedule an appointment for Friday and cancel if she seems to be okay at that time as well.


----------



## canismajor (Mar 9, 2008)

Resolution:

I took her to the vet today, and it turns out she has the feline herpes virus. She will have flare-ups her whole life, but she has some Lysine to take now when that happens.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I'm glad you got some answers. Not the best news, but it's better to know. And not bad news - that always good.


----------

